# Letter from Electric Company



## Stax (Jul 12, 2011)

On Friday, I recieved a letter from my electric company (PECO) stating that my discounted residential heating rate (I'm all electric with an air-source heat pump) will begin a phasing out process on January 1, 2012 and will completly end on December 31, 2012.  According to published reports and the media, this wasn't supposed to happen until 2014.  Thank God we're installing a stove!


----------



## snowleopard (Jul 12, 2011)

Wouldn't it be nice to be able to send them a letter back stating that the phase-out process of your dependency relationship with your electric company is underway?  You do not yet have an estimated date of completion, but you will work diligently to bring this about as quickly and efficiently as possible.  You will keep them informed of your progress, and if they have any questions, they should feel welcome to get in touch, because you are THEIR customer, and are there to meet their needs.   :coolsmile:


----------



## Stax (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice reply snow.  That was funny.


----------



## woodgeek (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm a PECO customer too--the phaseout started last January--and occurs in the two steps.  We are on the first step now (~10 cents/kWh versus 7.5 before), the next step (1/2012) will be ~ 12 cents, and then on 1/2013 we will be undiscounted ~15 cents.

Have you figured your ASHP costs--my recent vintage HP costs about the same to run at 15 cents/kWr as my 30 yo stove on CSD wood.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 13, 2011)

woodgeek said:
			
		

> Have you figured your ASHP costs--my recent vintage HP costs about the same to run at 15 cents/kWr as my 30 yo stove on CSD wood.



Sounds like time for a new stove. My 2006 stove is heating better and burning half of the wood of my 1985 stove.

All electric here too. Only difference is that nobody ever offered us a discounted rate for anything. We are a fifteen cents for a long time.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jul 13, 2011)

Reading articles like this sure does make me appreciate my 7.2 cents / KWh rate. However, it's still not the same as wood heat.

Andrew


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 13, 2011)

Swedishchef said:
			
		

> Reading articles like this sure does make me appreciate my 7.2 cents / KWh rate. However, it's still not the same as wood heat.
> 
> Andrew



Mine is only nine cents. But figure in the rest of the stuff on the bill and it is fourteen and a half cents.


----------



## woodgeek (Jul 13, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> woodgeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can say that again--just a sticker shock issue.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jul 13, 2011)

BB: My average is 6.45 cents but with that "other stuff" it averages to 7.2 and 8.2 in the winter. IF it wasn't for the more "dense" heat a stove puts out, it is almost not worth heating with wood when you factor the cost of a chimney, stove, saw, gas, time, etc. It's also nice to be independant from those money hoarding baffoons.

Andrew


----------



## raybonz (Jul 13, 2011)

Glad to hear you're becoming more energy independant! Around here we have NSTAR and it is very expensive for our electricity! It sucks that in a town nextdoor they have municipal power and pay half what I pay! 

Ray


----------



## maverick06 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have PECO and havent gotten that letter yet... yay... 

Oh well, in all honesty I dont go too far with the discount, even on the worst months i am only about $210 (worst) and usually about $150/month in the winter (maybe about $90-100 without AC/HP).  so thats unfortunat, but not terrible. 

I have heard that PECO is rolling out the smart meters that vary your rate based on time of day. That is probably a good thing for how I burn electricity. 

Thanks for the heads up. Just another reason to burn more wood.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 13, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be nice to be able to send them a letter back stating that the phase-out process of your dependency relationship with your electric company is underway?  You do not yet have an estimated date of completion, but you will work diligently to bring this about as quickly and efficiently as possible.  You will keep them informed of your progress, and if they have any questions, they should feel welcome to get in touch, because you are THEIR customer, and are there to meet their needs.   :coolsmile:



I like it!!


----------



## smokinj (Jul 13, 2011)

Only thing worse than the electric guy is the GAS MAN!


----------

